# Panther Black Focus ST - Enhancement Detail



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, hope you're all well?!

This write up is for a detail carried out on Sunday at my detailing den (spare warehouse at work!). The car belongs to a mate and fellow DW member Joe, who's Black Gold Megane 225 we detailed not too long back!

Joe swapped the Megane for this stunning Panther Black ST a couple of weeks ago, and wanted to sharpen it up a little. The car has 95k miles on, but after Joe did a bit of research on the car, it's clear that it's been incredibly well looked after since new.

I've tried to make this write up a little more interesting by using collages of some of the processes rather than adding loads of pictures too, so feel free to let me know what you think of this style write up!

Here it is before we started:










So, to start with, the car was snow foamed using a mixture of ValetPRO Advanced Neutral Snow Foam, with a drop of Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II to thicken it up a bit. The wheels were cleaned using Bilberry and a variety of brushes, followed by the excellent Auto Finesse Iron Out.

The body was then rinsed, and Joe brought out his under body lance for his Kranzle. Arches and tyres were scrubbed with Megs APC and various brushes. The car was then washed 2BM with Dodo BTBM.










Both Tardis and Claying were used to ensure the car was thoroughly cleaned before bringing inside for drying and polishing.

Although the car was well looked after, it was certainly pretty swirly!










A few paint readings were taken, and the car was taped up.










My outfit for the day was a testing of the new clothing line from Waxamomo - available to buy on the web shop soon! Big thanks to Chris again for providing the majority of products for the detail:










The paint responded beautifully to some machine polishing, we managed to achieve a great level of correction. Scholl S17+ on 3M Yellow pads was used for the most part, followed by 3M Ultrafina on 3M Blue finishing pads.

Here are a couple of polishing shots:




























The polishing brought out the lovely flake of the Panther Black paint. A few deep RDS remained, but Joe was delighted with the level of correction achieved. After polishing, we cleansed the paint once more by using Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite by hand, to give us a great base to test a load of waxes!










Strong presence from Bouncers (both myself and Joe are huge fans of the range!). We also had a couple of test samples from DW Wax which were mightily impressive as always.

This is the DW Show Wax curing and a couple of afters, it looked mega wet!










All of the Bouncers waxes were excellent to use, although my personal favourite was Salute the Fruit. A brilliant wax for the money, and one i'm sure will be a great seller. Vanilla Ice smells amazing, and Capture the Rapture really seems to bring out the metallic flecks in the paint, here's a pic after application:










Wheels were waxed using DW Rotundus Glaze, tyres dressed with Wolf's Blackout and arches with Aerospace 303:










A couple of other jobs taken care of including some interesting 50:50 tests:










Interestingly, Joe actually preferred the wet finish of Wolf's Blackout on the trim where i preferred the more Satin finish of Revive! Joe also text me today saying the Dodo Supernatural Glass Sealant was performing slightly better in the rain than the Wolf's Glass Guard!

We finished by tidying up the badges with some detailing swabs and removing the tape:










I have to say, of all the LSP's used today, my absolute favourite was Swissvax Crystal Rock (thanks Ns1980 for the loan of the sample!). The application, ease of removal and the looks after buffing were incredible! We only used it on the boot, but it was lovely:










After refixing the number plates, we pulled the car outside for some after shots on a miserable afternoon:





































Auto Finesse Illusion on the bonnet also provided some great reflections!



















Final one to finish:










So all in all, a great improvement! A few other things happened including helping a fellow DW member out by removing a scratch from his very smart Seat Ibiza FR, and also having a look at another DW members Honda Civic Type-R which may well be appearing in a write up very shortly.

Coming up next weekend is a BMW 5-Series for an enhancement so keep your eyes peeled!

I'd be grateful of your feedback on this new style of write up as i want to make them interesting for you to read, so honesty is the best way!

Thanks for reading,

Jon :buffer:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work buddy.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work, can I ask what lance you have on your kranzle?


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon that write up is a lot better to see and prefer to see the pics like that and Gemma is impressed with your work thanks mate 

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Chrissyronald said:


> Nice work, can I ask what lance you have on your kranzle?


Thanks mate. It's not my Kranzle so i don't know exactly, other than it was purchased from here and the accessories are listed separately: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php...=kranzle&sid=k79eg639k3515256ng45v592o8m88659

Hope this helps! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

joelee said:


> Jon that write up is a lot better to see and prefer to see the pics like that and Gemma is impressed with your work thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305


Always a pleasure Joe, anytime!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work jon as always. amazing results. Fancy doing mine


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Excellent work again Jon, the Focus looks stunning:thumb:

Keeping busy too I see


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mehan said:


> great work jon as always. amazing results. Fancy doing mine


Haha thanks mate - yours would look superb!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Great write up in terms of style and content. Cracking job on the Focus too :thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Excellent as usual Jon, much prefer the pics this way mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

3dom said:


> Great write up in terms of style and content. Cracking job on the Focus too :thumb:


Thanks mate!



davo3587 said:


> Excellent as usual Jon, much prefer the pics this way mate.


Thanks Carl! Good to see you Saturday, looking forward to seeing what we can do with that orange peel on your car!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

You too jon, will get the car booked in with you, just want to say how pleased i was to find out there is no charge.haha:lol:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great turnaround on the focus and a very enjoyable read :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:

Brian


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great write-up again JBirchy!

just love your work and reads!
great finish on the car! How much of the glass sealant you use on 1 car?
WOuld like to buy it but it was out of stock when i did my last order


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

davo3587 said:


> You too jon, will get the car booked in with you, just want to say how pleased i was to find out there is no charge.haha:lol:


Haha, thanks Carl. No charge for booking it in, not sure about when is picked up though :lol:



Wout_RS said:


> Great write-up again JBirchy!
> 
> just love your work and reads!
> great finish on the car! How much of the glass sealant you use on 1 car?
> WOuld like to buy it but it was out of stock when i did my last order


Very kind words, thanks very much! The dodo stuff, I've done well over 10 front windscreens with it and got about 1/5th of the bottle left. Last around 6 months so if only doing your own car, will last ages!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good John

have you used the sample i gave you yet?

like the way ,with the pics,what did you use for that,ill openly say
IM GOING TO PINCH THAT IDEA AND USE IT MY SELF there said it


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Great turnaround!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> looking good John
> 
> have you used the sample i gave you yet?
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve,

Yes i've used it on a couple of panels of a little red Fiesta i've done for my missus sister! Very easy and nice to use, reminded me of another popular sealant out there! Didn't manage to get any pictures though, although i'm doing a 5-Series on Saturday and will probably end up using it on that.

Quick Q - do you use the Glaze before the Sealant? I couldn't remember what you said! :thumb:

The photos, i literally typed 'Photo collage' into Google and chose the first one on the list, think it's called Photovisi - really easy to use!

Jon


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice work again.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work Jon.

Shame I never got to pop round Sunday to see it in the flesh but it looks great in the pictures. 

Nice detailing clothing too


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> Top work Jon.
> 
> Shame I never got to pop round Sunday to see it in the flesh but it looks great in the pictures.
> 
> Nice detailing clothing too


Cheers Chris! Clothing is superb!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work Jon! love the layout of the pics at the beginning


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work mate... cracking photo arrangement


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty Peel free for an ST  lucky Him! :lol:


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

My god! My friend got a brand new Fiesta in Panther Black, was there on the day - it didn't look half as good as that, and it's done 95k miles?! Speechless. Looks insane!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MINIMark said:


> My god! My friend got a brand new Fiesta in Panther Black, was there on the day - it didn't look half as good as that - and it's done 95k miles?! Speechless. Looks insane!


Thanks very much mate! The paint is lovely to work with, wouldn't take too much effort to get it sparkling again! :thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice write up :thumb:

Are you offering "free" details to DW members cars? I've seen quite a few on here.

If so, I want in, if not, pay your showroom subs


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job matey :thumb:


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Stunning, that's what i'm currently saving for at the moment, still unsure which colour to go for, all i can rule out is that I don't want red.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice write up and I like the way you presented it.
However.......My wife has a panther black focus and now I feel really guilty as it deserves some attention to get it looking as good as that one.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

cyanide69 said:


> Nice write up :thumb:
> 
> Are you offering "free" details to DW members cars? I've seen quite a few on here.
> 
> If so, I want in, if not, pay your showroom subs


Haha - more often than not i come to an 'agreement' where I exchange a favour, for example I did a Volvo a little while back owned by the guy who made an engagement ring for me, i did his car and a deal was done!


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Haha - more often than not i come to an 'agreement' where I exchange a favour, for example I did a Volvo a little while back owned by the guy who made an engagement ring for me, i did his car and a deal was done!


I hope bodily fluids aren't involved in these favours   :thumb:

I can offer companionship during the detail.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Top work again Jon


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate.


----------



## vw23 (Jan 17, 2012)

This looks amazing now!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Good job 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yes very nice. The flake pop is immense, looks a stunning paint to work with. Even with just an enhancement the paint is stunning.

Lovely reflections as well especially from the DW show wax. Has really given a deep dripping wet shine. Glad you tried out the Salute the Fruit been thinking of adding to my Bouncers waxes, especially as i'm back at work on nights.

Never been a big fan of the Wolfs Glass Guard either. Tricky applications to other selants and not the greatest durability either I found.

Liking the new style as well although keeping the bigger pics for the finished article is a good idea, but collage for the during pics are spot on.


----------

